# 03 2.5s A/C Whine



## kphx (Sep 6, 2014)

So i just recharged the A/C to proper pressure, and started the A/C for the first time in maybe 3 months, and I am met with an ungodly sound I have never heard before. It isn't the usual shriek of a squeaky belt or blown ac clutch. When i turn it on, it groans and whines for about 20 seconds, and then under any sort of acceleration about 1200rpms, it makes a while comparable to a supercharger whine, as the tone is the same, and it is RPM dependent (it whines louder and higher pitch the higher the revs). One quirk about this is that at full WOT, the whine goes away. Only at WOT though, if i slowly build revs to 6500, it still whines, but if i stomp the bitch, it goes away. I am stumped because the pulley spins fine and the belt is new and it isn't a usual belt squeak. When the ac is turned off, there is no squeal or any sort of noise. Any tips on what to do with her? 

03 qr25de 128k


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like the comressor is ready to seize up. There may be insufficiant refrigerant oil in the system.


----------

